# Alpine PDX 4.100



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Got the amp in tonight. It will be powering my tweets (Hybrid Audio L1's) and midrange (Vifa tg9's). The amp it is replacing is an older Alpine mrp-f240 which does roughly 40x4 rms. 

I bought this from discount sound via e-bay for $283 shipped to my door. This is easily the best price I found. Here's a link to their store. I likely will be ordering a 2nd sometime soon to power my midbasses. I was a bit concerned I would get some knockoff amp or serial-removed amp. To my delight this looks as legit as can be. Comes with a serial number and birthsheet. 

I hope to get this installed by tomorrow night and have a somewhat-full review by Saturday morning. Until then, here are some teaser pics:


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

awesome dog.

nice amp.


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

Sweet deal on a sweet amp! Enjoy!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

yermolovd said:


> awesome dog.
> 
> nice amp.


I tried to get both dogs to sit still next to it, but only one was fascinated with the amp. The other jumped on the couch and watched TV.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

sweet deal! it makes me want to go to the pdx line...


----------



## crea78 (Aug 13, 2007)

Very nice!!! Glad to see the amp is legit which came with the serial # intact + the birthsheet. If I decide to go with PDX amps, I'll get em through discound sound as well. For the PDX 4.100 + 1.600 (w/ shipping), total price came to $553 which is very good.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> sweet deal! it makes me want to go to the pdx line...


Do it! I'll help you install them, lol. 




crea78 said:


> Very nice!!! Glad to see the amp is legit which came with the serial # intact + the birthsheet. If I decide to go with PDX amps, I'll get em through discound sound as well. For the PDX 4.100 + 1.600 (w/ shipping), total price came to $553 which is very good.


I know. For a few minutes I considered selling my 1000/1 and picking up a PDX 1.1000, but my common sense told me not to. 

They have some KILLER prices on stuff. I'm pretty sure I'll order another 4.100 this week from them now that I see it's legit. I'm just waiting for them to put back up a w205 and I think I'm going to snatch it (prematurely as I'm still trying to sell my current h/u). 

Expect a decent review tomorrow. Hopefully I'll be happy. I've read reviews about the low-end on these not being great, so hopefully when I run one to the midbasses I can get a review up of that as well.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

my midbasses slam.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ Good to know. I read the CA&E review that said they lacked on the low end. Think I saw a few others that said the same.


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

Sure don't here.... I think its an install issue, not an amp issue


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

*
Those are some funky looking speaker terminals... how do they work?*


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

double post sorry!


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

They come with terminal connectors that plug into the amp.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Oooooooh... Thx!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

MB Quart amps have those too. It really makes it a lot more convenient when wiring everything up. I wish everyone would go to those.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Yeah they look a little more easier to work with then the allen key set up on my old V12 amps...


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> my midbasses slam.


Which PDX amps are you using? Are you using them just on the midbasses or on all your speakers? I see you are using Dynaudio midbasses. How do you like them? I was considering Dynaudio or Rainbow kickbasses How are the mids and highs if you are using the PDX on them?


----------



## AwaySooner (May 30, 2007)

I am using Alpine PDX 4.150 bridged for my 2 way Rainbow Kickbass, my midbass slam too.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

crxsir121 said:


> Which PDX amps are you using? Are you using them just on the midbasses or on all your speakers? I see you are using Dynaudio midbasses. How do you like them? I was considering Dynaudio or Rainbow kickbasses How are the mids and highs if you are using the PDX on them?


i'm using the 4.100 for midranges and tweets, 4.150 for sub and midbass. two of the channels of the 4.150 are on the midbasses and for mits definitely enough. the dyns pound! as for the midranges/tweets the lotus 4's and the seas neo are natural, airy and detailed. are they due to the pdx's, not sure, lol.


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> i'm using the 4.100 for midranges and tweets, 4.150 for sub and midbass. two of the channels of the 4.150 are on the midbasses and for mits definitely enough. the dyns pound! as for the midranges/tweets the lotus 4's and the seas neo are natural, airy and detailed. are they due to the pdx's, not sure, lol.



Nice!!! The hard part is picking a midbass!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Got it installed tonight. 

Since listening is so subjective, I'm not going to go into great detail about what I thought this amp _sounded_ like. I will, however, state that I noticed a very large improvement over my old amp. The music is a lot more "in your face", but I suspect that has a lot more to do with me resetting gains...but damn, it sounds nice.

Now that that's out of the way let me start off with this: HOLY CRAP THIS IS ONE IMPRESSIVE AMP! This is easily one of the most well-engineered designs. 

First off, the amp's four corners has screw-caps. These only need a budge from an allen wrench (supplied with amp) and then you can take them the rest of the way off. From there you use the 4 screws Alpine also provides to screw the amp into place, then put the caps back on and tighten them down by hand. 

Secondly, the ground/remote/positive terminal has a very nice design. Alpine provides the 2 allen wrenches needed for this assembly. Everyone knows how to tighten wires on a conventional terminal so I'm moving on to my favorite piece...

Thirdly, the freaking speaker terminals incorporate the BEST design I've EVER come across in car audio. Instead of screwing down speaker wire directly to the amp via terminals, Alpine uses a "clip" (can't think of a better name) that you put the wires into, tighten wires in place, then insert the clip into the amp. The pictures below show the basic operation. It's freaking awesome. Made my install a cinch. 

Finally, the crossover/gain panel. Pretty normal. No band-pass feature here, but for those who have a processor it's no big deal. 

Here are some pictures from tonight's install. 

"Caps" taken off. You can see that the cap incorporates a threaded "bolt" that screws into the amp itself. These caps appear to be plastic, or something of the sort. They sure don't seem like metal as they appear to. No big deal though.









Two of the 4 total "clips". 









One clip wired up, with allen wrench to show how this works. Basically as you tighten the wrench, the speaker wire is squished into place by being pulled to the outside of the clip.









Crossover/Gains panel









Self explanatory:



















Overall, to say I'm happy is a drastic understatement. I will, without a doubt be buying a 2nd one of these. Heck, I'm even considering replacing my JL 1000/1 with a PDX 1.1000 now.  

Oh, and note that the gains come set to the max. I assumed it was to the minimum and nearly blew my speakers.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

i love my pdx's..


----------



## oneiztoomany (Oct 1, 2007)

i've definately been impressed with my PDX 4.100 & my PDX 1.1000. They get the job done, look badass AND they are small enough to fit under my driver and passenger seat.


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Got it installed tonight.
> 
> Since listening is so subjective, I'm not going to go into great detail about what I thought this amp _sounded_ like. I will, however, state that I noticed a very large improvement over my old amp. The music is a lot more "in your face", but I suspect that has a lot more to do with me resetting gains...but damn, it sounds nice.
> 
> ...



Are you still in love with the amp? I'm trying to decide whether or not to get a 4.100 and 1.600 but I keep seeing mixed reviews out there. I realize everyone has an opinion but I would like to hear from someone who has them and not just the nah sayers. 

Did you ever purchase another amp from Discount Sound? That's probably where I will pick up the equipment if I pull the trigger.

Thanks


----------



## trailz516 (Jul 8, 2008)

Im also running a pdx 4.100 as well as a 1.1000 and love both of them. Ill defenetly be picking another pdx soon.


----------



## bmwme (Sep 17, 2008)

What would you guys say this amp's sound character is? Warm and mello or bright and lively?

I'm "this" close to pulling the trigger on a PDX-5.


----------



## deff808 (Sep 13, 2006)

I also have a PDX 4.100, nice amp indeed!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

bmwme said:


> What would you guys say this amp's sound character is? Warm and mello or bright and lively?
> 
> I'm "this" close to pulling the trigger on a PDX-5.


x2 on this question. i'm about to sell some of my old stuff which in return will give me enough money to buy one of these beauties


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

looks good. i cant wait for my pdx5


----------



## theRESONANCE (Aug 28, 2008)

right now I'm torn between my amp selection..
JL audio 300/2
JL audio 1000/1
or 
PDX 150.2
PDX 1.1000

I want to stick by JL, But these babies are so sexy..


----------



## HCCA (Apr 6, 2007)

I just got a PDX 4.150, for my Explorer. I'll post up my opinion of it when it's in, and tuned.


----------



## fordfanatik70 (Nov 26, 2008)

Also thinking of a PDX 4.100 or 4.150 for my Explorer. Please keep us posted. BTW, what year is your Explorer?


----------



## Emil18 (Dec 6, 2008)

Dream amp.
Enjoy your new Amp.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

ive owned and ran the pdx 4.100,4.150,2.150 1.600 and 1.1000
I will say i am not impressed with them at all...


----------



## fordfanatik70 (Nov 26, 2008)

bmwme said:


> What would you guys say this amp's sound character is? Warm and mello or bright and lively?
> 
> I'm "this" close to pulling the trigger on a PDX-5.


I've heard that the Alpine PDX series leans toward the bright side, which is maybe why there are such differing opinions of this amp on this and other forums. 

In fact, I think I recall there was a review of a PDX 4 channel on this forum, and it was compared to an Audison. If I had more time this morning I would search and post the link.

People seem to either love them or hate them, as evidenced by the two moest recent posts here. Would love to hear more opinions


----------



## Tambiengabriel (Aug 14, 2008)

I just got mine at Best Buy...authorized dealer for $299 each (PDX 1.600, PDX 4.100)


----------



## natepartlan (Dec 15, 2006)

Fiercetimbo17 said:


> ive owned and ran the pdx 4.100,4.150,2.150 1.600 and 1.1000
> I will say i am not impressed with them at all...



Am I the only one that expects these phrases to continue with, "because of this and that, and blah, blah, blah". I haven't searched for more posts from Fiercetimbo17 yet, but is that what I'm expected to do to understand why he's not impressed with the PDXs?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I find it odd that for someone so unimpressed with them he still bought five of them...


----------



## Chadzilla500 (Jun 30, 2008)

theRESONANCE said:


> right now I'm torn between my amp selection..
> JL audio 300/2
> JL audio 1000/1
> or
> ...


I had nothing but trouble from my 4 JL audio amps... ugh.. always in for repair.. go with the pdx.. i have had them in my truck and boat for almost 2 years.. very VERY happy with them.. problem free.


----------



## faiz23 (Jan 29, 2009)

bump


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

I bought a PDX 4.100 from the same Ebay seller last summer. Nice amp and it works great. I just looked last night to see if the same ebay seller had any 4.150. I plan on buying one sometime this year to run my midbass. All he had right now was Rockford stuff...


----------



## allstock (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks for the product review guys...looks like i'll be getting a pdx 4.150 for my setup.


----------



## jd1234 (Oct 12, 2009)

just ordered pdx 4.100 thx for the reviews


----------



## sibanez (Nov 9, 2008)

My ten centers on the PDX 4.100 . . . Overall is a high-quality amp and is built well. I ran my front and rear stage off of one 4.100 and never had any issues (overheating, clipping, distortion). With that being said, I was not happy with the way my Focals sounded running through these. I had some IDs in the past and thought they sounded much better than the PDXs. I currently replaced my PDX 4.100 with a Diamond Audio D5 300.4 and am much happier with the sound. The Focals lacked 'depth' when I was running them off of the PDX and no amount of tuning would help. These amps seem to work with speakers that have a lower sensitivity rating and require gobs of power, which is quite the opposite description of Focals.


----------



## titan 3 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have Mcintosh MSS530s for my highs and mids, which typically have a "warm" full sound to them. Is this amp going to disappoint me, given my component selection?


----------



## BigMike66 (Oct 8, 2009)

Fiercetimbo17 said:


> ive owned and ran the pdx 4.100,4.150,2.150 1.600 and 1.1000
> I will say i am not impressed with them at all...





quality_sound said:


> I find it odd that for someone so unimpressed with them he still bought five of them...


What a great reply to a post!

Sometimes weeding thru the BS is easy.


----------

